# 2003 Writers Market



## Chrispian (Feb 13, 2003)

Anyone who wants to get published really needs to pick up a copy of The 2003 Writers Market. I still need to go get my copy, but I have last years and 2001's and they were both excellent. I highly recommend them if your looking for market for your writing.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2003)

Hi Chrispian,

Sounds interesting! What's it all about?

Is it suitable no matter where you live?

Thanks 

Scott


----------



## Spudley (May 24, 2003)

Scott said:
			
		

> Hi Chrispian,
> 
> Sounds interesting! What's it all about?
> 
> ...



I have seen the Writer's Market on sale here in the UK. Not sure if it's the same book or a UK-specific edition.

But if you're in the UK, I would prefer to recommend _The Writers & Artists Yearbook_ as a far better book. Similar information, but much better laid out.

For those who don't know, the contents of both books includes addresses for all major (and many minor) publishers and media companies, and all the relevant contact names - editors, directors, and so on.

It covers all conceivable forms of writing, from novels and poetry to newspaper and magazine articles right through to greeting card slogans.

It also has various other items - bestseller sales stats; articles giving hints on how to submit your work; details about competitions and prizes... lots of very useful information.

I can't speak for the US edition, but the British version includes details for publishers in all the major english-speaking markets, so it is relevant wherever you are, but it does (understandably) have a heavy bias towards the UK.


----------



## Scott (May 25, 2003)

Thanks for the reply.

I'm off to the lounge to post a few questions

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Lunesse (Jun 9, 2003)

You can also join online for $30 a year at www.writersmarket.com. You get access to the same stuff, plus, unlike a hardcopy book, it gets updated regularly so you always have the newest info.    I agree, Writers Market is great for finding agents, contests, all sorts of things to help you with your writing ( and the publishing thereof )


----------



## Csira (Jun 9, 2003)

Thank you for the info. I'll be on the lookout for that book. I will probably be done with my story by end of June, so maybe I should look for an opportunity to publish it? Since so many people are coaxing me. And, I'll be sure to visit the site, thanks Lunesse.


----------



## debatertwig67 (Jun 15, 2003)

What's in it?


----------



## modified7 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Writers Market*

Writers Market is an annual book that is a technical reference for access to publishers of novels and short stories,poetry,etc.  Also for magazines.
It has listings for all of them and what they are looking for, and for what they require for submissions.
They have contests listed with all the details.
They have sections where agents do question and answer sessions, where editors do interviews giving insight into what they are looking for.
All of this and more, it's an essential reference piece for someone looking to get published........sorry to say I haven't put it to much use just yet but the plans are being laid just like everyone else.  The book is about 4 or 5 inches thick......packed with info..... Keith


----------

